# Horsey colours to suit bright chestnut



## anonmouse (10 April 2007)

I've got a chestnut mare and hardly any colours seem to suit her. I've got her in the weatherbeta navy blue with yellow trim rug range and matching headcollar but everyone says she looks like a boy. I wanted a more girly colour but pink I don't think would go. I tried jw burgundy numnah and I thought it looked fine but the people on the yard thought it was criminal to have her in it. *sighs* I need a colour my pony looks girly in! Please Help,
Not amused chubby ginger pony and disapointed owner


----------



## Natalie_H (10 April 2007)

Purple / mauve / lilac suits my mum's chesnut but makes him look a bit girly!


----------



## *hic* (10 April 2007)

I like a fairly bright green or otherwise a good strong yellow on a chestnut.


----------



## anonmouse (10 April 2007)

would baby blue go?


----------



## Molineux (10 April 2007)

I think Black or white


----------



## sunny123 (10 April 2007)

Green and yellow really suit my two gingers, but otherwise, i agree black and white look good!


----------



## merlinsquest (10 April 2007)

Anything will look ok, you only have to look at people with ginger hair to see that.
	
	
		
		
	


	









  They can and do wear absolutely anything that looks hideous or clashes!!!  So don't worry, just go for it!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	
















:


----------



## the watcher (10 April 2007)

I have London tan tack for my ginger boy, and a caramel coloured numnah..so he is all ginger 
	
	
		
		
	


	





As a contrast I like green


----------



## sugarnspice (10 April 2007)

My chestnut looks fantastic in Green 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he is a gelding but I think green looks good on a mare to


----------



## mandy4727 (10 April 2007)

Bottle green and gold.  Either or both.  Think they look great on a chestnut.  That is what colours we are having with our girlie but she is a tri colour.


----------



## Super_Kat (10 April 2007)

My gingers wear:

Grey
Navy
Baby blue
White
Black

Stay away form pinks, reds, burgundy etc


----------



## metalmare (10 April 2007)

I used to put really dark green on my chestnut - lovely.  Black, white and brown are safe bets.  Purple clashes so it doesn't look smart but it does look eyecatching!


----------



## Weezy (11 April 2007)

Black and red looks excellent on chestnuts!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (11 April 2007)

By chesnut horse wears baby blue and hunter green

i love the baby blue on him.
as said black and white will pretty much suit any colour
suprisingly red does look quite nice


----------



## Amymay (11 April 2007)

White (obviously)

Bottle Green
Navy Blue
Brown


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (11 April 2007)

Another vote for black!!  tell people she's a Goth!


----------



## Gingernags (11 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 I wanted a more girly colour but pink I don't think would go. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Course pink goes!!!!

























See?????

We loves pink stuff, me and my orange mare!


----------



## Safina (11 April 2007)

My horse is bright ginger - most of his stuff is blue ranging from baby blue to the deepest navy. We have XC'd in lots of colours (including navy, banana yellow and fuschia!) but think we have settled on Navy &amp; Orange.

The only colour I do not like on him is black, just seems too harsh.


----------



## anonmouse (12 April 2007)

I think I might stick to the baby blue. Still can be a girly colour and means I don't have to rush out to nearest horse shop for other colours.


----------



## Gingernags (12 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I think I might stick to the baby blue. Still can be a girly colour and means I don't have to rush out to nearest horse shop for other colours. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wuss!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Pink looks lurvely!!!!  Honest!!!


----------

